# Help with Stroke ICD-10 Guidelines



## thelton (Feb 7, 2017)

What is the "time frame" for using the ICD-10 codes for cerebral infarction (I60-I63 series) versus cerebral infarction with residual effects (I69 series) or personal history of cerebral infarction with no residual effects (Z86.73)?  I remember reading an article that basically stated you would not use codes from the I60-I63 series unless the patient was actively having a stroke in front of you (or once the patient was released from the hospital).  I cannot find this in the actual ICD-10 guidelines unless I am just completely missing something.  I want to be sure I'm giving my providers correct information.


----------



## thelton (Feb 10, 2017)

Can anyone help with this?  Thank you!


----------



## sarab86 (Feb 10, 2017)

From what I've read in the AAPC ICD-10 Manual is you assign the history code as an additional code when no neurologic deficits are present. Codes from I60-I67 if the patient has a current CVA and deficits from an old CVA. There is no time frame like with Myocardial infarctions. With CVA's it looks like is based on the presence of neuro deficits. hope that helps


----------

